# Back to germany



## Sonnenschein (Oct 12, 2014)

Im a us greencard holder and been in the usa for 15 years.After my divorce here its time to go back. I don't even know where to start with Taxes and Questions on where I need to pay Taxes and who will prepare my Taxes in Germany for the usa and the Doppeltaxsation .I have to sell my house and im moving.Does anyone know should I close all my bankaccounts here befor I go and open one in Germany? I still will receive pay from my ex husbands retirement and I have some small accounts with an investmentfirm.Any help and input would be appreciated and im not a very legal understanding person so simple terms would be great.thank you.


----------

